# Codes for a Kameleon please



## DaveP (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi, I've just picked up a Kameleon at a car boot and I've assigned the VCR key to the Tivo code (0722). A few keys dont work, such as the power key wont put the Tivo into standby mode. I've tried to get the remote to learn the code but it fails everytime. 

Does anyone know the magic code (three digit number) to assign to this key please?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Several threads on this product but http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=88280 seems to have the most info.

Good Luck

Update
For those who have programed thier One for all remotes, but have functions missing,I recieved the following MAGIC CODES, which will allow you to program other keys for the missing items

> The Maigic codes are:
> 533 Aux 
> 726 Instant Repl 
> 377 Live TV 
> 281 VCR 
> 411 Enter/ Jump 
> 245 Thumbs Down 
> 377 Guide 
> 474 Jump to Live 
> 503 Thumbs Up 
> 663 EXIT/Clear 
> 630 Down 
> 378 Left 
> 632 Right 
> 505 OK/Select 
> 663 EXIT/Shift 
> 728 SPEED/Slow 
> 697 MENU Tivo 
> 372 Up

Posted By TiVo Boj

Automan.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Once programmed to switch on/off a TV or Amp, the standby key on the TiVo sends out multiple codes which learning remotes can't usually learn. They may learn just the first code, which is for the TV/Amp, not the TiVo.

You can try the following which worked with my Home Theater Master MX-500:
Press the standby key and see if the remote light flashes twice. If so, try the following.
Clear the TiVo remote TV/Amp standby code with 0000.
Clear the TiVo remote *again* with code 1000. (don't ask).
The TiVo remote should now flash once when the standby key is pressed.
Learn the standby key into your learning remote.
Re-Program the TiVo remote with the code for the TV/Amp.
Ian.


----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

There is another code, which may or may not have been generally released as yet, it was still considered to be "test" status, when I got my Kameleon in the spring of this year. My memory isn't what it used to be, but it's either 1800 or 1900, you'd need to get CS to download it over the phone.

This will set Tivo up to use the pvr keys under the satellite button.

You can download the manual for this remote from the 
One for All  web site.

If you don't already have them, strongly urge you to get a charger and some rechargeable AAA's

HTH


----------



## DaveP (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks guys, downloaded 1900 last night. Cleared the standby on the peanut and taught it to the kameleon no probs. 

Just the batteries to get now and I'm sorted!

Dave


----------



## mk-donald (Dec 16, 2002)

As others have reported in the past the Kameleon does use batteries quickly (not suprising with the brightness of the backlighting - you can use it to bathe the room in spooky blue-grey light if all the room lights are off) so two tips for you:

If you have a RicherSounds branch near you then check them out as they typically have Sony Alkaline AAA for 50p for 4 (and AA).

And check 7dayshop and/or Budget Batteries for NiMH rechargeables/chargers at cost-effective prices.


----------



## Beancounter (Sep 18, 2001)

Been searching for this info with no joy so apologies if its covered elsewhere.
Just had code 1900 sent to my Kameleon and all is working great now but where do I put the Sky digibox code now? Tried VCR with no joy.

Also got a Pace Twin, anyone tried setting up this and TiVo on the Kameleon?


----------



## Phil_Hoggins (Oct 3, 2002)

you can copy the buttons for the sat to another option (like dvd say)

I have tivo on the sat and STB on the dvd. 

I can't remember how you set it up but it's in the manual somewhere

Phil


----------



## Beancounter (Sep 18, 2001)

Cheers Phil, just found that out a few minutes ago. It's amazing what you find looking through the manual properly!


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

Bought a 1st gen Kameleon 6 at the weekend. Do I have to call CS to get the 1900 code loaded on? The web only seems to allow you to download device lists for each manufacturer (presumably there are many models per update) and it doesn't actually tell you which codes are present in which update. Pioneer Amp and Thomson Sat both have several sets. And I'm not sure how I'd delete it if I picked the wrong set.

There's a picture of a callcentre on the site, but I can't find the number anywhere. The "Contact us" form is only for email. The manual is at home, whereas I'm at work. I hope there's a number in there cos this is frustrating.


----------



## Phil_Hoggins (Oct 3, 2002)

Ring CS and they will blast the tivo code down the phone for you. It's quite simple and they are V. helpful.


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Phil_Hoggins _
> *Ring CS and they will blast the tivo code down the phone for you. It's quite simple and they are V. helpful. *


I can't find the number anywhere on their website, and the number printed in the manual gives a dead tone. What number do you have? I've tried 0808 1000306.

EDIT - working now. Strange.


----------



## Bean of Beans (Nov 1, 2002)

On the One-For-All web site there are four sound files available for programming the K6 2nd Generation remote. They are under the VCR heading labelled Tivo 1, Tivo 2, Tivo 3, Tivo 4 and there is also a Tivo 1 under the DVD heading.

Does anyone know which file is for the UK Thomson Tivo? Or does anyone have the file they could email me? I couldn't get the first three to work - I gave up and thought I would try here.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

I got the one from Kameleon CS that goes on the Sat function. I think it's rubbish as you have to scroll through 2 pages to get the transport keys. They should blatantly be lit up on the first page as you use them all the time. Has anyone designed their own (using those JP1 tools) that would save me having to do it?

So I'm in the same boat as Bean of Beans (except I have a 1st gen) - is there a decent one that's predesigned, or all they all annoying?


----------



## uktivo (Nov 9, 2003)

is there anywhere in the Uk where you can but a JP1 Cable?


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I have just bought a Oneforall Kameleon 6, 2nd generation.

Because the DVD option has the most buttons on the first screen I want to use that for my Tivo controls. Unfortunately I can't make it work with either the 0722 code (which works for the VCR button) or 1900 (which works for the Satellite button).

Anyone know the code (if there is one) for DVD?

Thanks


----------



## spid3r (Dec 14, 2002)

What I only just realised having built my own JP1 cable recently, is that when you design a new device layout you don't have control over which buttons are lit up. That is determined by which device type you use. So I think that if you moved the 1900 code over to a DVD layout you would in fact lose a whole bunch of buttons so it would end up worse.

If you don't have anything too fancy already set up on your remote, I can recommend using the JP1 tools to build an upgrade WAV file to play into your Kameleon 6's modem. It's a bit fiddly but the docs are quite good and you can get all the device codes you need off the forum. I put the Apple iPod Universal Dock remote on mine this way and it meant I didn't have to buy the overpriced Apple remote.


----------



## tivo_boj (Feb 10, 2001)

where did you get the parts and instruction to make a JP1cable Nee to know where I can get one in the uk


----------

